

Show HN: GOM is a Chrome extension that uses SPDY SSL proxies as a Web-VPN - nubela
http://getgom.com

======
nubela
This is an iterative update from Go away Cameron
([http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1tb5fu/uk_go_awa...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1tb5fu/uk_go_away_cameron_bypass_porn_filters_with_this/)),
a bypass tool that was built in response to Cameron's UK porn ban.

What was previously a proxy bypass, is now a secure proxy. It uses SPDY to
encrypt your web traffic even in non-https sites, and tunnels your traffic
around an anonymous proxy.

For more on Web-VPN as a technology stack, check this out:
[https://www.igvita.com/2011/12/01/web-vpn-secure-proxies-
wit...](https://www.igvita.com/2011/12/01/web-vpn-secure-proxies-with-spdy-
chrome/)

~~~
chatmasta
Does anyone know if this is how "Hola!" chrome extension works? Though I'm
more curious how it instant images a secure server on each peer.

